# minimum size tank for Cherry Shrimp



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

It should be fine, as long as it's nicely planted.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Also do weekly water changes of about 20% or so, if conditions are right you have going to have more then 12 in a month or so and need a larger tank or sell some off


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 2, 2006)

It is not too small, but it can be very hard to keep a small aquarium with stable water conditions. Temperature, pH, etc tend to jump up and down when the volume of the tank is very small. You'd be best off spending $10 and buying a 10 gallon aquarium as the minimum size for breeding.


----------



## dknydiep1 (May 21, 2006)

IMHO just go straight to a 10+ tank. I think a 20g would be perfect if possible, since its long. I started off with a couple in a 2.5g and regretted it, since they multiply pretty fast, and its a big hassle moving them to another tank. Luckily, none of my shrimp died from the transfer though.


----------



## Corwin (Sep 6, 2006)

excellent. I have a bunch of java moss in the tank. I guess I will get a 20 gallon then to move them into..I really want them to breed and get a colony going.. I want them in my 90 gallon but don't have enough plants in it yet to protect them from the fish.
so I figured I would start in the small tank and as I got enough move them over.
Thank you all for the great info.


----------



## dknydiep1 (May 21, 2006)

having a shrimp only tank is a good idea at first. that way, you can actually see them during feeding and also when they are swimming around. in my larger tank, i rarely see them at all because they are hiding from all the fish.


----------

